# Are there add'l health concerns with a larger Havanese?



## Taylor (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about purchasing a older puppy (just under a year). The puppy weighs about 20 pounds. The breeder told me that his bone structure is just different from his litter mates resulting in a larger dog. After looking at pics. of him with his brother I can definitely see that he is just a bigger dog. Not necessarily overweight. My concern is for future health problems. Are there add'l health concerns I should be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

From everything I've read, it seems like there are more health concerns with the smaller Havs, but I'll leave it up to the pros to answer your question.

Welcome to the forum, by the way, and good luck finding a new baby


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think there are a number of Havs on here that are 20 pounds. Just lots more to love! And maybe a little more to fill up at dinnertime . . .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think with the smaller and bigger guys just like any other hav make sure you find the parents have all their health testing. With smaller and bigger size, you may really want to make sure they have a thyroid panel done on the parents as well. As with him being an older puppy, you could also have one done on him too if you are very concerned.

As to different bone size. I would say my two aren't different in as much bone size but structure. They are just built differently. Dash is very thin and agile and Dora is just thicker skinned. We joke Dash is like his Daddy and Dora is like me  As to their weight difference, it is about 3lbs right now (Dora has gained and Dash has lost any weight I put on him!). But with that their movement is very different, their energy, etc.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 2 havs. Brady is almost 20 pounds and Dugan (who is 8 months old) is 10 pounds. Brady is not fat, just a must larger boy with a thicker build. I have never heard of any health problems stemming from a hav being larger. Brady is almost 3 and is very healthy. I agree that you just want to be sure that your puppy would be coming from health tested parents and bloodwork, etc. done on him.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky is our larger Hav, at 17.5 lbs and he is quite tall and long, but not an ounce of extra fat on him. I'll tell you what the health concerns could be..... 

1 - your back may pull more lifting him up for cuddles
2 - your lap will go numb after he's been sleeping there for a while
3 - you may get more arm strain from the extra grooming a larger Hav requires - more body, more hair!
4 - your heart may flutter more because there is more Hav to love
5 - hands can start to hurt from dishing out more food into the doggie bowl than you'd feed a smaller Hav
6 - strain on your hips/buttocks from the extra money in your wallet to pay for med'ns and/or shots because the vet usually charges and doses by weight

BUT, if you mean the dogs' health concerns?? Then, none. :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have two big Havs. we purposely looked for pups on the upper end of the range. we were thinking we would get a 14lber and 15 lber. Japser is 19 and Cash is 23. And even thougth they are both large mostly healthy Havs--they both have very different feels. Jasper is very delicate,he is just bigger. Cash is a bulldozer...he has a barrel chest and little short, thick, powerful, front, legs--and a long body-- he kind of looks like Dhachund/Hav mix (although he all havanese) Cash is always hungry and a little pudgy, but so far his tests (thyroid) have come up normal. And I worry about the weight on his little legs and his long back. But so far he is just fine. 

Having one large Hav who just looks like a bigger Hav and one with some structural differences-- I would say, as long as the puppy is in proportion and his joints test fine and all his other tests are normal as well as his parents testing...he is in fact just a bigger hav. But know this... you're just under a year 20 lb Neezer may be even bigger at 2 years... Both my boys... grew after a year. Jasper grew in height and Cash grew in length and they both grew in lbs. 

Keep us posted. Oh and the positives of bigger Neezers, more to love and easier to house train. 
good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj,
I love your comments about possible health problems in owning a larger hav...:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Ricky is our larger Hav, at 16.5 lbs and he is quite tall and long, but not an ounce of extra fat on him. I'll tell you what the health concerns could be.....
> 
> 1 - your back may pull more lifting him up for cuddles
> 2 - your lap will go numb after he's been sleeping there for a while
> ...


Marj!! I LUV this!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have larger Havs too. Lincoln is 18 pounds and definitely has a heavier bone structure than Scout, who is 14.8 pounds. Lincoln is very long in the body - which won't be necessarily true of all larger Havs - but because of that, I feel he is more prone to back problems. He had had two back strains so far. I do like that he is a very sturdy boy though! 

Marj, I had to smile at your list. My back definitely hurts more after holding Lincoln! 

Another downside, with a bigger Hav, there is more to groom!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one that is around 16-17 lbs and one that is 11 lbs. I don't see any differences in their health or their overall energy levels.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks! I guess I was in a mood to joke around. :biggrin1: Btw, had to edit that post because I weighed both boys today and Ricky gained a pound and is at 17.5 now, still no extra fat on him though. Must be because I'm growing his hair out. LOL Sammy also gained a lb. and is a "whopping" 10.5 !!! :jaw: ound: 

Jane, I didnt' know Lincoln had some back strains. How can you tell ?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jane, I didnt' know Lincoln had some back strains. How can you tell ?


He was in pain. 

The first time was after a training session where they were learning some tricks - one was to sit up (like standing, but their hind legs are tucked as if they are sitting). The next day, he was shaking and would sit in the middle of the room and cry. It was very odd behavior for him. I felt all over his body, and when I moved his tail, he tried to bite me. He's never tried to bite me like that before (okay, except when dematting his belly...). I took him to the vet and she agreed - he went on carprofen for several days and was fine after that.

The second time was more recently - I let him down off the bed in the middle of the night and he thought I was going to drop him, so he stiffened and contorted, even though I had a good hold on him. I think he pulled a muscle doing that (I should have just let go of him since that's what he was expecting). The next morning, he was shaking again, intermittently. I called the vet and they said he was probably in pain. I determined it was mostly likely back pain, not bowel pain after he did a perfect poop outside. He went on carprofen for 2 days and was fine after that.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, what is "doggy ibuprofen?" I thought ibuprofen was off-limits to dogs? Is that only without vet supervision? Or, is it a nick-name for something else that just gets that label because we are familiar with what it's used for?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane, what is "doggy ibuprofen?" I thought ibuprofen was off-limits to dogs? Is that only without vet supervision? Or, is it a nick-name for something else that just gets that label because we are familiar with what it's used for?


I'm glad you asked, Sheri! I don't want to confuse anyone. It is a prescription drug called "carprofen" that we got from the vet. My DH and I call it doggy ibuprofen, just because it has the same "-profen" ending in its name. It is a painkiller and anti-inflammatory.

I would not give him human ibuprofen. I don't know if that is even safe to do, or what the correct dosage would be.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, that's what I was wondering about. Thanks. I know I've always been told ibuprofen is toxic to dogs, can be fatal.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I edited my post to use the real name of the drug. I would feel awful if anyone misunderstood and accidentally gave their dog something dangerous.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have one of each. Vinny is a man's man! He is 20 lbs and solid with large bone structure. Lulu is a tiny little 7 lb girly girl. (Well, a tough girly girl, lol) Her bones are much finer. Both are very healthy. 
I think there may be a little concern about smaller havs but if the parents are health tested and you can do any health testing on the puppy a small one wouldn't worry me.
BUT, in your case your baby will be big so not to worry just make sure it is healthy when you get it.
And, Welcome!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jane, that's too bad about Lincoln's back episodes.  There aren't any moves that you have to avoid, though, are there? Is it that he has a 'bad back', do you think, or just those fluke episodes? Mind you, dogs don't have the same fear we do about 'bad backs' or 'bum shoulder' so I imagine he goes about his merry way all the time anyway.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet is one big boy, he weighs about 20-21 pounds and is not overweight.He is not easy to carry around but I am now lifting weights at the gym which is making it easier to lift him. Racquet has a very sturdy build. I would agree with other owners on this forum, more to groom, today it took two hours to wash and dry his coat.
I love having a larger hav, they are very unique looking. 

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh one more negative health for you...much harder to take with you when you travel by plane as the big ones won't fit under the seat...so your options are...belly of the plane, board, leave with a sitter or a friend...all of which cause the human a great deal of distress and worry.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Is it that he has a 'bad back', do you think, or just those fluke episodes? Mind you, dogs don't have the same fear we do about 'bad backs' or 'bum shoulder' so I imagine he goes about his merry way all the time anyway.


I think he's just prone to back issues since he's so long....like a dachsund 

I don't carry him belly up anymore and have told the kids not to either. He still runs and spins in 360s when he's really crazy....I can't tell him to play in moderation! :biggrin1:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Marj that was perfect!! I was thinking the same thing. Hobbes who is now on a diet is still about 20#s. More to love.


----------

